# Who are your fave pairings/couples?



## moonbox (May 11, 2020)

I see a lot of pairings when I'm browsing through fan art and wanted to know who your faves OTP's are!

Also, are there any canon relationships? I always see Apollo and Whitney for instance (also Whitney with Wolfgang?). I want to pair up Diana and Whitney with some boyzzz lol.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 11, 2020)

There are no canon romantic relationships between villagers that I’m aware of. It’s not really that type of game.

However, Phyllis and Pete were canon in previous games IIRC.


----------



## cloudmask (May 11, 2020)

audie and whitney are super cute together  ❤  mine are always hanging out together and just generally being adorable. i love the peppy x snooty dynamic!


----------



## moonbox (May 11, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> There are no canon romantic relationships between villagers that I’m aware of. It’s not really that type of game.
> 
> However, Phyllis and Pete were canon in previous games IIRC.


I read somewhere that Apollo and Whitney were because of the movie??? It's been a while since i've seen it.



cloudmask said:


> audie and whitney are super cute together  ❤  mine are always hanging out together and just generally being adorable. i love the peppy x snooty dynamic!


I love seeing fanart of them together ;___;


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 11, 2020)

Besides the cannon ones, and maybe the CJ + Flick pairing, I don't know if I ship villagers together haha


----------



## bepsiiii (May 11, 2020)

ive always shipped diana and fauna when they both moved into my old new leaf game. they always hung out at one another's houses and were great friends. i have them again in horizons and they are absolutely so cute together!


----------



## Hesper (May 11, 2020)

NookXRedd bitter exes gives me life, tbh. And CJXFlick is v cute. 

None of my villagers seem shippy atm though!


----------



## kojuuro (May 11, 2020)

CJ and Flick are a nice pair! 

As for villager ships... Apollo apparently gave Whitney some flowers to be more than friends recently, but today he asked to move so maybe it didn't go so well...


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

Raymond and Marshal - the very first couple in my island. They're never apart or if they are, its usually during exercising, going to stores and museum. They're *engaged* in my island.

Cherry and Jacques - The childhood friends-rivals-close friends-recently dating couple. Both have a heavy past but support each other during tough times. They recently went official. They're also Cheri's guardians so it kinda became natural.

Merengue and Mitzi - More of a platonic relationship. They're not interested in romance because they're extremely goal-oriented (Merengue wants to take over her family's pastry business, Mitzi wants to finish her grad school.) that they forget romance kinda exists. I still ship them though.

Fang and Diana - Basically Kaguya and Shirogane (from Kaguya: Love is War) they're so stubborn to admit their feelings to each other that they're trying to see who admits first. They're pretty close aside from that.

Snake and Cheri - Formerly a one-sided crush (Snake to Cheri) but Cheri warmed up to him and starting to like each other. It's still very early-stage so they're not as obvious about it.

basically my OTPs and headcanons combined.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 11, 2020)

punchy/bob
marshal/raymond (ok, sue me. but i think it's cute that they live close together in game, meanwhile a blood bath fighting who is #1 on tier list)
fauna/diana
cj/flick

no hets allowed sorry


----------



## ecstasy (May 11, 2020)

Lolly and Marshal, I've seen them sing together, sit together, visit at each other's houses, and they live fairly close to each other so my head canon is that they're bf and gf, it's so freaking cute!!


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

kid cat and zucker! they’re best friends and might even be gay for each other


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 11, 2020)

forgot about colton/julian, i ship them even tho i basically never had julian ever


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

i know it’s basic but raymond and marshal are literally always together. they fish together they run around with sticks and they sit at my little forest area with my crescent chairs. if they’re not boyfriends they have to be at least best friends T^T


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i know it’s basic but raymond and marshal are literally always together. they fish together they run around with sticks and they sit at my little forest area with my crescent chairs. if they’re not boyfriends they have to be at least best friends T^T



can everyone who also has raymond/marshal confirm this? because mine are always together too. granted their houses are next to each other, but they run around with sticks on the residential services the same time too! maybe smugs tend to hang out with each other? for some reason my normals & lazy live near each other as well, but they are never that close. i want them to be friends


----------



## Nefarious (May 11, 2020)

I've shipped Tom Nook and Crazy Redd for more than a decade, but ever since the Earth Day update, I've been seeing so much more fanart. _I'm thriving. _Love how everyone depicts Tom Nook as a jaded ex hahaha. I can see some really interesting lore behind their relationship.

I've also read a fanfiction _12_ _years_ ago that was Kicks x Katrina, that was pretty cute. Wonder if I can find that story again...

As for villagers, I don't really ship any of them romantically, but my favorite pairs are Bob and Punchy (the stoner bros) and Kyle and Eugene (they are most definitely band mates).


----------



## Hesper (May 11, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I've shipped Tom Nook and Crazy Redd for more than a decade, but ever since the Earth Day update, I've been seeing so much more fanart. _I'm thriving. _Love how everyone depicts Tom Nook as a jaded ex hahaha. I can see some really interesting lore behind their relationship.



Psst, you got any artist recommendations? I'm genuinely afraid to look up AC fanart past what's innocent enough to show up on my FB feed, as I've been on tumblr for nnnnn too many years and even after the ban--


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (May 11, 2020)

I only do shipping on my island if I really see two villagers hanging out or cute interactions between them I was gonna make a thread about this cause I wanted to see if anyone else did this lol

so currently on my island:

Coach & Bangle - my first couple lol they hang out all the dang time I swear and I originally started shipping them when Coach complimented bangles outfit



Joey & Molly - me and my bf kept joking about how when we got Molly that we got Joey a girlfriend and then they started having cute interactions


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

I got Audie yesterday then today I got Chief so now I'm kinda lowkey shipping them now, plus their houses are close to each other (Lolly is in the middle though lol)


----------



## Koala92 (May 11, 2020)

I like Redd and Nook as salty ex lovers, if only because the comics give me life.


----------



## Meowria (May 11, 2020)

For npcs: C.J/Flick and Tom Nook/Blathers. I also lowkey like the Pelican sisters with the Dodos after seeing a Phyllis/Wilbur fan art once.

As for villagers. I’m not shipping any of mine yet because no one has done anything shippy. In fact they’re not really interacting a whole lot with each other to begin with, not even as friends. Hopefully once I get my permanent 10 I’ll see cute interactions, I want my villagers to at least be friends with each other.

I have seen a thread on twitter of Pekoe/Genji interactions and I very much find those two adorable after seeing that.


----------



## DawnAri (May 11, 2020)

I recently saw Diana and Cookie hanging out together and it was so cute ;-;
also saw Diana and Maple hangout, I think Diana goes well/looks good with almost everybody! 
also thought Skye and Tybalt hanging out was very sweet~


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

Gayle and Celia! I had them live next to each other and they’d share the same bench and sing together all the time and eventually I just decided they were an old married couple >w< Also Melba and Merengue are pretty commonly seen around town...


----------



## bepsiiii (May 11, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> can everyone who also has raymond/marshal confirm this? because mine are always together too. granted their houses are next to each other, but they run around with sticks on the residential services the same time too! maybe smugs tend to hang out with each other? for some reason my normals & lazy live near each other as well, but they are never that close. i want them to be friends



mine haven't even crossed paths... marshals usually by himself and raymond just stalks peoples houses to water their plants/flowers outside


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 11, 2020)

i second redd and nook’s love hate relationship!

bam and fauna are now dating on my island which sucks because i lowkey wanted to get of bam :/


----------



## SheepMareep (May 11, 2020)

Nan and chevre nan and chevre nan and chevre


----------



## milkie (May 11, 2020)

when i first started acnh i had boot and claudia. they ere neighbors so they were just always together like itll be 12 am and i would find boots in claudias house. i feel bad bc i moved boots out since he had his starter furniture and now she hasnt shown interest in my new jock dom 

but also cj/flick is good and real i feel it in my bones 

i also miss reese and cyrus so much   i


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 11, 2020)

On my island I like to think that Stitches and Judy are a couple.


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> can everyone who also has raymond/marshal confirm this? because mine are always together too. granted their houses are next to each other, but they run around with sticks on the residential services the same time too! maybe smugs tend to hang out with each other? for some reason my normals & lazy live near each other as well, but they are never that close. i want them to be friends


My Raymond and Marshal gravitate to each other since both became neighbors (aka when Marshal arrived).
Jacques is a smug but will follow Cherry EVERYWHERE. 
Also, Marshal is only close friends with Cherry and hasn't exactly had the flirty dialog (even with Diana around (that dialog is smugs to snooty exclusive)) only towards Raymond when they did a intro/rap thing. 

Same with Raymond btw, he hasn't flirted towards the girls at all.

I think the game is goading me to eat up all the shipping content it's providing me it's so insane. How can I not ship them both when they only talk about each other? offgfsdsgsdsfd


----------



## daisyy (May 11, 2020)

roscoe and claudia had some of the CUTEST moments including this beauty and the beast-esque dialogue:


Spoiler


















but ever since tiffany moved to my island, roscoe's been following that bunny tail! lmao i feel for claudia.


----------



## Blink. (May 11, 2020)

Redd & Nook ex-relationship lmao



Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (May 11, 2020)

not really big on giving characters relationships but since they are always hanging out and visiting eachother, i guess punchy and tangy have something going


----------



## naranjita (May 11, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> audie and whitney are super cute together  ❤  mine are always hanging out together and just generally being adorable. i love the peppy x snooty dynamic!


I try to have just one of each species whenever possible but I'm tempted to get Whitney at some point because Whitney/Audie is so real 

also Redd and Nook as bickering exes is so valid


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2020)

In _New Leaf _I always considered Peanut/Filbert an item. They were both in my group of starting villagers and still haven't left almost 7yrs later.


----------



## metswee (May 11, 2020)

I thought diana and deirdre were cute but I think diana is more into merengue


----------



## Tileve (May 11, 2020)

Nan and Chevre have the same house but the items ar ein the opposite side of the room, and they are black for Nan and white for Chevre. Chevre has a framed picture of Nan, and Nan has a framed picture of Chevre.
I have Nan, but I want to have Chevre has her neighbor.


----------



## axo (May 11, 2020)

Nook/Redd, exes secretly still in love and I think it's really funny
Flick/CJ, even if they were "confirmed" not to be boyfriends I still think they're really cute
Puddles/Gladys, they're neighbors in my town but they seem to be very close, they're always over at Puddles' house and I think their dynamic of shy/bubbly is really adorable

EDIT: also, I forgot, but I used to ship Blathers/Brewster back in Wild World


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2020)

In my current island I really like puddles and drift, and I'm also fond of Marina and Octavian <3


----------



## Rubombee (May 11, 2020)

Flick & CJ all the way!! i mean just take a look at my sig lmao
I really like Tom Nook & Redd as exes too xD


----------



## Miele (May 11, 2020)

On my island, Whitney and Fauna def have a thing. They live next to each other (not on purpose though since the plots were already set before I invited them to my island lol) and they’re always hanging out. They exercise together in the morning, hang out at each other’s garden, and kinda always walking together. It’s also really cute


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 11, 2020)

I know of the Isabelle/K.K. ship, it's kind of cute tbh.



Hesper said:


> Psst, you got any artist recommendations? I'm genuinely afraid to look up AC fanart past what's innocent enough to show up on my FB feed, as I've been on tumblr for nnnnn too many years and even after the ban--


I love this one artist who thinks of Red/Nook as ex loves, it's genuinely hilarious.
Tumblr: wash your hands 
Twitter: Mei (is in AC )


----------



## N a t (May 11, 2020)

Even though they aren't on my island right now, Cleo and Raymond both live in houses that look like an office so I shipped them and it was pretty cute IMO. They never actually like interacted though so I didn't ship it much. More like, I wish they'd be a cute couple but not gonna happen lol


----------



## Deege (May 11, 2020)

These 2 are dating in my head canon. I have Drago moving in soon and ive already decided that both he and Gayle are going to fight over Del's affection lol


----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2020)

I really like the Nook and Redd shippings, their dynamic would be a lot of fun. And the new Flick & CJ one is just so wholesome. 

I don't think any villagers on my island had any spark yet though. But I really like snooty/lazy pairings too.


----------



## Manah (May 11, 2020)

CJ and Flick as far as canon plausibility goes.

Lopez and Phil from my old New Leaf town were a very obvious couple. Always sending each other secret gifts and leaving their shirts at each other's house.


----------



## marea (May 11, 2020)

Zell and Rosie have the sweetest conversations with each other! Smug and peppy interactions are just so cute!


----------



## spaceapple (May 11, 2020)

I don’t imagine my villagers having romantic relationships, but I do like to think the Pashmina is Sherb’s older sister. That sweet baby needs someone looking out for him!


----------



## Nefarious (May 11, 2020)

Hesper said:


> Psst, you got any artist recommendations? I'm genuinely afraid to look up AC fanart past what's innocent enough to show up on my FB feed, as I've been on tumblr for nnnnn too many years and even after the ban--





*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I love this one artist who thinks of Red/Nook as ex loves, it's genuinely hilarious.
> Tumblr: wash your hands
> Twitter: Mei (is in AC )



Seems like The Oakboro Mayor beat me to it haha. I'd definitely recommend them, the comic they made depicts them perfectly. Here's another post.
As for where to search, you're pretty much safe on Tumblr since they ban _every_ NSFW image, it's Twitter that you'll have to be careful about as most of the NSFW artists migrated there. _It's a shame that we don't have ship names for pairings, so finding content can be difficult. New content gets buried quick._

Here are some posts I have in my likes on both sites that I want to share.
This one made me laugh hard at 3 in the morning
Another one that made me laugh
This one is really cute, love the art style very much
This one makes my need for a in depth story on their past much worse haha


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 11, 2020)

was kinda afraid to admit it but since people are openly saying;
nook/redd as exes is pretty  dang good

also kinda sad no one talks about nook/mable(?) though.
+ cj/flick is okay 

other than that, don't think im big on shipping. no one on my town is shippable, besides maybe marshal and pecan?
plus sally told ricky he enjoyed him on the island. that was hella cute but i see the dude as more as an uncle figure.
and damn i view him as young but filbert has game on my island like everytime i enter his house either pecan, hazel, or poppy are there.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 11, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Seems like The Oakboro Mayor beat me to it haha. I'd definitely recommend them, the comic they made depicts them perfectly. Here's another post.
> As for where to search, you're pretty much safe on Tumblr since they ban _every_ NSFW image, it's Twitter that you'll have to be careful about as most of the NSFW artists migrated there. _It's a shame that we don't have ship names for pairings, so finding content can be difficult. New content gets buried quick._
> 
> Here are some posts I have in my likes on both sites that I want to share.
> ...


Oh my gosh oh my GOSH! Those are amazing, sorry I beat you to it.  A++ comics, I can’t believe I spent a couple days without them in my life.


----------



## basilica (May 11, 2020)

marcie and annalisa are in love in my town nwn

they dont live near each other, but they water flower together all the time! i also overheard one of their conversations where they discussed having a date on the beach under the stars. so cute!


----------



## Hesper (May 11, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Seems like The Oakboro Mayor beat me to it haha. I'd definitely recommend them, the comic they made depicts them perfectly. Here's another post.
> As for where to search, you're pretty much safe on Tumblr since they ban _every_ NSFW image, it's Twitter that you'll have to be careful about as most of the NSFW artists migrated there. _It's a shame that we don't have ship names for pairings, so finding content can be difficult. New content gets buried quick._
> 
> Here are some posts I have in my likes on both sites that I want to share.
> ...



Yess! I knew and loved Speremint for their handful of Good Omens stuff already uwu 

And being in Good Omens, I can say the ban is...optimistic lol. Somehow, I still see bits I don't want from AC, while stuff like tarot card spreads I've made get flagged. The algorithm is not perfect lol. Just an observation from a chronic tumblrite. 

Now to obsessively consume this media!!


----------



## mochacake (May 13, 2020)

i don't have either of them (both of them are dreamies though) but i'm also very fond of the idea of genji/pekoe as a couple, ever since someone pointed out they're a lot like pucca and garu! 

on my island i kind of imagine june & sylvana with mutual crushes on each other, and it's not exactly shipping, but dobie & lolly seem like platonic best friends


----------



## whimsycreator (May 13, 2020)

Villager ships-

Marina and Lily (I think they’re so cute! Also Lily shares my birthday.)

Apollo and Amelia (Even though I hated Amelia as a kid. I thought she was so rude! (I played the GameCube game...)

Cobb and Peggy (They seem to have something going on in my current New Leaf town haha...)

Punchy and Bob

Audie and Whitney

Rodeo and Marshal (I know, this seems VERY weird. But I like the idea of Rodeo being a big, sensitive guy who is less shy around Marshal, and Marshal actually being kind of moody and standoffish (in my portrayal), but he becomes more charismatic when around those he can trust, like Rodeo.)

Ruby and Carmen

Agnes and Renée

Kid Cat and Agent S (I sort of imagine them as childhood friends, best friends and sidekicks, but as a couple isn’t bad either.)


Regular NPC ships-

C.J. and Flick

Isabelle and Mabel (does anyone else consider this or)

Tom Nook and Sable


Disclaimer: Also I like to keep my AC shipping pure, I’m not going to imply that any of these pairs do anything “intimate.” That would be really weird, especially when they’re non-humanized, because they are literally cartoon animals... (Especially in the case of Rodeo and Marshal, I can see people assuming I’m into really weird stuff because of that one for some reason. (It’s the size/species difference maybe?)


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 13, 2020)

I don’t really think of them in romantic terms, but I love Lolly and Punchy as childhood friends (ever since I saw them airplane tunning round the plaza just the two of them). I love Fauna and Deirdre as a pair (they compliment) and Diana and Fuchsia (they contrast!). I have this headcanon that Audie is the niece of Fang, Wolfgang and Chief. I have Audie and Chief currently and they make such a cute team, thinking of adding Wolfgang too. Today Raymond was trying to impress Fauna with his poetry, but he was just embarrassing himself, now I think he’ll probably have to leave, she deserves better (someone more intellectual). Oh, yeah, I also like Fauna and Erik as friends and add in Deirdre for a cute gang!
Not meaning to keep it deer/deer, cat/cat etc, it’s more about complimentary characters. I really love Audie and Dom together too because he’s a Jock who’s super cute and she’s a peppy who’s super fit, and a sheep/wolf, they’re perfect friends!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 13, 2020)

To me, Julian and Colton are boyfriends, and Ed is Julian's quiet shy ex who still loves Julian, but he keeps his feelings bottled up as he feels he can't quite compete with Colton's positive vibes and energy, and he knows that Colton makes Julian happy.

I have never had any of these three in any of my games so don't ask me why I think this


----------



## clownpapa (May 13, 2020)

octavian and cheri started hanging out a lot on my island so i always thought they were kind of a cute odd couple, and octavian would always be so happy after talking to her it liiiiterally killed me it was so cute hfghf
as for a super obscure rairpair thats not villagers but just ac characters, i've really been digging dr shrunk x isabelle IDK..i cant explain it........and i know he's married or whatever but i just like to ship it for fun under the assumption that a) he made up his family for his jokes like the wiki suggested or b) the more depressing route you could say his wife left him hfhfhf


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 13, 2020)

I really like the hc that Nook and Redd are divorced but not actually because Redd used fake divorce papers and now uses their marriage for tax fraud.
Also, I hc my villagers Flo and Ava to be wives or dating. I used to find them singing across the river in each others direction a lot.


----------



## FishHead (May 13, 2020)

Apollo and whitney because of the animal crossing movie.


----------



## Minimasher (May 13, 2020)

Ozzie and Bluebear. They are such good friends on my island and are always talking to each other. I just think they would make a cute couple


----------



## moonbox (May 14, 2020)

ugh yes the replies in this thread fed me plenty of serotonin 

i _love_ the redd/nook shippings, whether they're romantic or not like
the frickin' _layers_ it adds to their rivalry lolololol!!!

whitney & apollo from the movie is v good too. but i'm more
obsessed with whitney and audie!!

i recently saw some diana x fang which I liked and also
lucky x ankha!!!!!!!



Spoiler: cuteness


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

moonbox said:


> snip


UGH I ALWAYS SHIPPED LUCKY AND ANKHA BC HAHA BASTET AND ANUBIS
i just kind of believe they're deities (i summon them a lot to give away to people) and i just established they're benevolent deity couple that comes to everyone's islands

lucky would be very loyal to ankha and follows her around like a cute puppy hh h THANKS FOR THE CUTE ART more shipping fuel to the shipping fire


----------



## alias (May 14, 2020)

This thread is SO cute I love hearing about everyone's town pairings...

Pekoe is like, the local heartbreaker. And she doesn't even mean to! She's just a gentle sweetheart who could definitely suplex you in a fight if you hurt one of her friends, and everyone is charmed by her. Her house is near a mountain with a lot of flowers and on multiple occasions, I saw her and Genji watering the flowers together at nighttime. Raymond also spent time watering flowers with her, and he tried to impress her while he was hanging out there. And just yesterday, Marshal was hanging out at her place! Late at night! I think her and Marshal are just platonic friends but I feel like there's some onesided love going on with Raymond and Genji. Genji has a problem though because he has a crush on Marshal, Tasha, Pekoe, Audie, maybe a bit on Static... He likes people very easily. 

I think Tasha has a crush on Raymond, she's always looking at him and gets shy when he's around. She stops singing if he passes by and then walks after him... 

And I think Marshal has a bit of a crush on Static, he's ALWAYS talking to him. If Static is in the plaza, Marshal's usually close by. I think he feels comforted by Static's honest nature. Static's totally oblivious though.

Katt & Static are another cute platonic pair, they're kind of rough-n-tumble sparring partners. I feel like they have a lot of late night hangouts. 

BUT YEAH... No pairings that stick out to me as canon, but a lot of cute crushes. It's fun to watch them interact!


----------



## pinkcosmo101 (May 14, 2020)

I've begin shipping CashmereXGonzo after the latter accidentally gave her a flower that means something like "true love", She was excited(and blushing about it), but to his embarrassment when he find out its meaning(I wish i took pictures! XD)


----------



## moonbox (May 14, 2020)

here's some more trash 


Spoiler: adklajfldkja





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246723711446609920

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/eb2ifa






Spoiler: adklajfldkja


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 6, 2022)

moonbox said:


> Also, are there any canon relationships? I always see Apollo and Whitney for instance





elphieluvr said:


> There are no canon romantic relationships between villagers that I’m aware of. It’s not really that type of game.


In the movie Apollo and Whitney are said to be in a relationship so theirs counts as canon but thats the only one im aware of (Cyrus and Resse’s relationship being confirmed so that one is offical.) but my fav ship has to be Apollo x Whitney


----------



## Shawna (Mar 6, 2022)

I know a lot of people ship Rooney x Kitt, but I am actually more of the idea for Rooney x Astrid, they are both dreamies too <33333


----------



## Tindre (Mar 6, 2022)

Audie and Whitney feels like such a good pairing although not specifically in a romantic way but just they fit so well together ♡ Also Chrissy and Francine being sisters and being idols together is very cute I think.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't personally ship any villagers (though I do love the Audie × Whitney ship lol) but forever ago (like over a decade ago) I had Eunice and Hornsby living in the same acre in my Gamecube town, and ever since I've always imagined that they're best friends


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 6, 2022)

I usually don’t ship villagers, but I think Maple and Stitches would be cute together.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 6, 2022)

I don’t know if I ship any villagers together. I don’t think that’s what Animal Crossing is about. On another note, though, I do see some villagers having really close friendships. I see Goldie and Bea as best friends. They have a lot of interactions with each other on my island.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't ship any of the villagers because they don't really have any specialized interactions, but I've always thought Brewster & Blathers were really cute together ever since I was a little kid


----------



## Kittenleap (Mar 8, 2022)

Fang and Wolfgang also Raymond and Sasha


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

Puddles + Lily
Cyd + Spike
Muffy + Etoile 
IDK I like seeing sisterly pairings together, I feel like all of them could get along good together in one big group.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 8, 2022)

Ed is my absolute favourite islander he is just such a cute little horse. I had him as my day one in New Leaf and now have him in my island. I have had Buck in my island since day 1 and I always see them hanging out together and think they would be cute. Cause of the saying opposites attract haha Buck is a beautiful green horse. Ed and cute little blue horse.

They are both jock types which I do not believe Ed is cause most of the time is he sitting down eating while Buck works out next to him haha


----------



## mochacake (Mar 8, 2022)

ever since someone pointed out that they're kind of like pucca and garu in terms of design, i've been a pekoe/genji shipper... the pekoe and genji on my old island were also Obsessed with each other, so it really fit


----------



## BoundSys (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm not too into shipping in this fandom but I can and do still appreciate what "bitter rivals/ lovers, Nook x Redd" brings to the table. Also Cyrus x Reese ftw.


----------



## Bizhiins (Mar 8, 2022)

I secretly ship Kyle and Katt. Kyle is such a hopeless romantic, lol.


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 9, 2022)

CrazyMario64 said:


> my fav ship has to be Apollo x Whitney


I need to see more fanart of this ship.


----------



## Moonlight. (Mar 9, 2022)

fang and freya - my island's local old married couple
poppy and lolly - cute book club girlfriends
bam and raymond - something about a dumb jock with a preppy smug sounds great to me lol


----------



## Animal_CrozzingYT (Nov 20, 2022)

moonbox said:


> I see a lot of pairings when I'm browsing through fan art and wanted to know who your faves OTP's are!
> 
> Also, are there any canon relationships? I always see Apollo and Whitney for instance (also Whitney with Wolfgang?). I want to pair up Diana and Whitney with some boyzzz lol.


i ship rosie and eloise they've both been in my city folk town since the beginning they just have so many cute moments together shexgigyccxydtfvgjknkdfdyivutdfssehsyjrddy


----------

